# Keychain und Google Chrome



## BaseBallBatBoy (24. Juli 2014)

Hi 

Ich verwende Google Chrome und Gmail/Drive auf meinem Mac (OS X 10.7.5).
Nun ist es so, dass ich mindestens 10 mal am Tag ein Keychain popup erhalte, wo er mein Passwort für Google Chrome haben will. Hat irgend jemand eine Idee weshalb und was ich unternehmen kann, dass ich nicht ständig mein PW eintragen muss? Ist echt nervig. Ich dachte eigentlich Keychain sei dazu gut dass man weniger PW's eintragen muss und nicht mehr... Wäre echt froh um einen Denkanstoss!

Gruss
BBBB


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich verwende das auch auf meinem Mac. Aber eine PW Abfrage erhalte ich nicht.
Schau doch mal im Schlüsselbund ob das PW dort auch eingetragen ist und wenn ja ob dies richtig ist.

Grüße


----------



## String (12. August 2014)

Schau einfach mal ob in deinem Schlüsselbund ein Kennwort für Chrome selbst (?) gespeichert ist. Wie siehts mit der iCloud aus, nutzt du diese?


----------

